# Newbie needs help!



## Tango (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi i found this site by chance, need som real help ppl!

Ok im 19, 5"11 and weigh about 12-13 stones. I been weight training on and off for about a year now, my work out is 3 times a week and is the follows

3 sets shoulder press

3 sets flat bench press

3 sets barbell curls

3 sets tricep pull down

3 sets back pull down

i cant seem to get any bigger, i want to really bulk up my upper body, my wrists and arms are very small and my chest is jus fat hanging off.. i have a lot of fat on my stomach now, would like to get to rid of this too,

could somebody please give me a routine to follow for getting huge and losing all my fat !!!

Also ive been reading about steroids, is it true that deca burns ur fat whilst giving u bigger muscle? Should i take steroids?

Thanks


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

okay first off start doing cardio every other day. Secondly try this split.

Ex.

day1-legs

day2-arms

day3-chest

day4-back

day5-shoulders

day6-rest

day7-rest

________

Hot box vaporizer


----------



## Tango (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks...

So when i split it down , do i just do those single exercises , or are there more i can do...

for example on chest day do i just do my flat bench press or more? im not realli too sure on the exercises to do..


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

There are loads of variations that you can do on the chest mate.

Flat bench press

incline bench press

decline bench press

Flies

pec deck

Cable rows - Ususally stood upright, then 45 degrees then 90 degrees

That is what my chest day looks like any way!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Tango

I would suggest doing 3 or 4 seperate exercised for each muscle group if you want to get bigger.

I would try to do at least 8 reps on first set, at least 6 on second then up your weight so that you can only do around 4 - 5 on 3rd set, but try and keep good form. The third set will be a killa, but keep at it and you will get stronger.

Mark gave you good examples for chest, I suggest the following for other areas:

Shoulders

Side raises, rear delts, shrugs, shoulder press

Arms

Tri's - cable press, kickbacks, french press, dips

bi's - ez bar curls, straight bar curls, dumbell curls, preacher curls

Legs

Squats, leg extensions, hamstring curls, calf raises

Back

Lat pull down, low pulley rows, seated rows, hyper extensions, deadlifts

If you are unsure on any exercises, let me know and I'll try an elaborate.

Good luck, keep going

gail


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board, tango, the advice the guys and gal above is very good, following it will do you no harm, what will do you harm is steroids, at so young i wouldnt entertain them, hard work, good diet, plenty of rest, and loads of determination will get you there, once again no need for steroids. Good luck and let us know how you go.

Dave.


----------



## Tango (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for everyones replies, much appreciated.

Gail, u see those exercises uve said, is there like a website which has pictures of how 2 do them and what machines etc.. Soz Im not too sure on the names.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Tango,

I agree totally to the above, esp. the advice not to start using drugs yet - you will stop your own natural growth.

As for a site that illustrates the different exercises try www.bodybuilding.com - forget the juvenile, 'I'm more macho than you...' forum and go straight to the workout part of the site, it has text and pictures of how to do the exercises.

To help get bigger try doing low rep (6-8) heavy weight (as much as you can handle with good form - the last rep should be pretty hard to do!) with about 4 sets per exercise ie: 6-8 x 4 flat bench press then 6-8 x incline bench press etc.

Eat a load of quality protein rich food with some good carbs and a little good fat (olive oil etc) and you'll see your muscle mass increase.

Hope this helps bud, if I can help anymore give us a shout?


----------



## Tango (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the site LM, ive made a note of all my routines now, hopefully from Monday its gonna be a new start 

Oh yeh also what kind of things should i be eating and how often, right now its like , 1 Cup of tea for breakfast at 10, then lunch at 3 which is like pasta and chicken and then at about 8 i have dinner which is usually a takeaway burger n chips!

Oh and in between lots of crisps, ice creams, i drink about 7 or 8 cans of coke/dr pepper a day 

Thanks again!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi mate, im afraid to say your diet, is nothing short of awful, this primarily where you are going wrong, and making no inroads, firstly get rid of the crisps,ice cream,and dr pepper/fizzy drinks, that is just poisoning your system, secondly start drinking lots of water 6-8 fairly large glasses per day, to cleanse your system, then you need to start eating properly, before you excercise strenuously, have you heard the saying "you are what you eat" well take a look at what you are eating and say to yourself why have i fat hanging of here or there on my body, your diet speaks for itself, what you need to do is eat smaller meals, between 5-7 per day, with lots of quality protein,and a good balance of carbs. The other guys will certainly give you stacks of advice diet wise, i'll let them, i have said enough, please dont be offended, as it isnt intended that way. If you do need any help just ask and dont turn to drugs/steriods, that is why we are here. Let us know how you go and if you want/need more info.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

tango another key thing is what is your diet like because that is also a big thing for bulking????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Tango,

Bump to Dave.

Cut out the fizzy drinks all together - they have been shown to deplete calcium from bones.

A balanced diet is the best way forward, try lots of leafy green veg, bright coloured foods such as peppers,tomatoes etc. Onions and garlic are good for you as well.

Try eating small protein rich meals about 6 times a day (I know this can be a real hassle!) something like grilled chicken with grilled peppers, onions and tomatoes with little olive oil and lemon juice.

Or a can of tuna in water drained with some chopped onion and capers.

Also, try to combine protein and good fat together in the same meal but try not to combine carbohydrate and fat together in the same meal.


----------



## Tango (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for your advice everyone, LM thanks for the diet advice, from Monday hopefully ill be a changed man 

Actually whilst Im following the routine above will it help my forearm and wrists as they are verrry thin and actually ache sometimes for no reason :?

Oh sorry another thing i just remembered, im going to do cardio monday wednesday and friday, should i simply run on the treadmill for 30 - 40 mins or do anything else in particular.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Mate,

Do whatever cardio you enjoy doing - if you like running then there's no problem with half an hour on the treadmill!

I personally can only stand 15mins on the treadmill then have to go and cycle for 15mins or row.

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with your new 'regime'....good luck mate and keep us informed on how you get on?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi again mate, firstly about your wrists, unless you are still growing up,then im afraid your wrists wont get any thicker, the ache they give you could probably be the diet, due to incorrect food, protein etc and also could be poor form, whilst excercising, but stick to the diet, and excercise correctly, maybe get some joint powder or cod liver oil tablet, or just increase you omega 3 oil intake, e.g. tuna, and stregthen them, so that they will be stronger thicker wrists. Actually to have small wrists is no disability mate, it will enhance the size of your arms tapering your forearms, i wrote a post on the wrist thing somewhere. As for your cardio personally i run around my local park early morning or early evening, for around 25-30 mins.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Also, try supinated wrist curls for building up your forearms/wrists and if you're going to do seated dumbell bicep curls when you lower the DB down by your sides try rotating your forearms from the wrist to the elbow - ie : palms facing forward and turn your wrists round until your palms face backwards.

Having thin wrists is not a problem - I personally have girly thin wrists but still manage pretty much OK!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

I have admit mate, that i also have thin wrists, but no-one looks at your wrists mate, its the mid and upper arm, when you see the results after all the work you put in, you'll wonder why you were worried about em in the first place. Stick with it, you will do great.

Dave.


----------



## Tango (Jul 6, 2004)

Right okay thanks again, im looking forward to tomorrow now, gona try and go to sleep early and get up about 10am, i think these late late nights and afternoon wakings cant be good for me.

Im gona start off with about 15 mins running on treadmill and then 15mins biking , and see how it goes, hopefully try and build it up as I go along.

Thanks again everyone for your advice. I been signed up to the gym for a year now and wen i do go its onli for a week intense and then i would give up, i think that was mostly due to me not having enough knowledge of what exercises to do and id just go around the gym doing anything.

Hopefully now that i have a set routine, it will go well. Ill keep u all updated


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

your routine is no where near enough, to build muscle u have to tear it down so much that it aches for ages after to the point of not being able to move that muscle, suprise it all the time (varying your routine), arnold used to do as much as 40sets per larger muscle groups, now thats blastin, i understand u wont be up to that sort of standard but the shockin principle is a tried and tested method that really works, do i would advise 15-20sets for large muscles like thighs and 12-15 for small muscles like biceps, also alot of these guys say cardio your best option, i would say doin too much will lose too much bulk, u should do alot of deadlifts and power exercise as they burn of a hell of alot of fat, especially if u where alot of layers,


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

What!! :?



> your routine is no where near enough, to build muscle u have to tear it down so much that it aches for ages after to the point of not being able to move that muscle,


Don't mean to be offensive here, but thats the biggest amount of crap i have heard in awhile!

Doing that is whats going to cause you an injury, If you wan't proof that that is bolocks, then Dorian Yates if a prime example! He's a firm believer in HIT training, basicly this involves a low training frequency low reps and sets, but with heavy weights also using forced reps, negatives etc, genrally involves 1 work set, but with maximum intensity!



> i would say doin too much will lose too much bulk, u should do alot of deadlifts and power exercise as they burn of a hell of alot of fat, especially if u where alot of layers,


Chose, what you goal is, fat loss or bulk, don't try and do both at once

Wearing alot of clothes when doing squats or deadlifts is not going to burn fat!! It'll just make you sweat like a bitch and loose alot of water through sweat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

> exercise as they burn of a hell of alot of fat, especially if u where alot of layers,


 :shock: I hope that was intended as a joke i really do i mean i really really do. I admire ure dedication to push ureself this much and ure sets totals just depend on how u respond there not the same for every1.

And H1T i personally find is wank if u excuse the language to much capacity to put on fat for us humans which Dorian Yates was not.


----------

